# Best rib pattern for socks?



## lola grace (Jul 10, 2015)

For the many sock knitters out there, what is your preferred rib pattern when knitting socks? Most of the socks I knit have a pattern on the instep and leg and I do either a 1 x 1 or 2 x 2 rib for the cuff. I am teaching a friend how to knit socks and we both think the best start is to keep it simple and do ribbing up the leg. I've told her that hand knit socks don't stay up real well, at least that's been my experience, therefore I only knit to mid calf as opposed to knee high. I've also suggested she knit the leg using a smaller needle size which might help. I'm looking forward to the many responses and thank all of you in advance. 

Laura


----------



## gdooley1124 (Sep 10, 2016)

I like a 3x1 ribbing.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I vote for 2x2


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I read long ago that 2x2 is the best fitting, and it’s what I use most often. But since then, I’ve seen others swear 1x1 is best, or some other favorite, so maybe it’s more trial and error, finding what your personal best is. I’ll still swear by 2x2, though! :sm02:


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Lola grace-I also prefer the 2x2 rib for socks. It has a good amount of stretch yet doesn’t stretch out. My experience with the 1x1 rib stretches out too much. Denise


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

I never used ribbing for the leg—just the cuff and that’s 2x2. I hate doing ribbing as I feel it slows me down. I’m not the fastest knitter in the world and don;t knit every day & all day.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

If you want hand knitted socks to stay up, you need to use negative ease, and knit them smaller than your actual foot. For ribbed socks, I do k1, p1 rib for a 1” cuff, and k3, p1(multiples of 4), or k4, p2(multiples of 6) rib, for the leg and top of foot. For stockinette or patterned socks, I like to a 2” cuff in k2, p2 rib. Depending on the stitch pattern, I have a lace pair that fall down, my socks stay up pretty well.


----------



## RPM (Feb 23, 2015)

I use 2 x 2 ribbing for the leg. They stay up.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I like to do 2 rows of k2p2 and then 2 rows of stockinette on the leg, and then k2p2 on the cuff


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

chickkie said:


> I like to do 2 rows of k2p2 and then 2 rows of stockinette on the leg, and then k2p2 on the cuff


Well, that's interesting. I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## galbiez (Jun 20, 2017)

I do 3 x 1 ribbing.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Depends on color in the yarn. If it is self-patterning I use either stockinette or k3p1 for the body. Solid colors I use any of the ribs mentioned or add cables. All my socks have negative ease and they all stay up. Tops of my socks are about 8 inches.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

I use 2 x 2 for cuffs, looks nice and wears well/comfortably! :sm02:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Well, thatâs interesting. Iâll have to give it a try.


Here's a photo of what it looks like. I think it is called railway rib.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Here's a photo of what it looks like. I think it is called railway rib.


Ooo. I like that a lot! I'm going to try it. The picture really shows the effects.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

chickkie said:


> Here's a photo of what it looks like. I think it is called railway rib.


Ha! I had already swatched 16 stitches before I saw this! :sm02: I like it.

Thanks. I like it even better on a whole sock.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

gdooley1124 said:


> I like a 3x1 ribbing.


Pretty!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

PS, chickkie, I love that color way.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Really like those socks, chickkie. Think I'll use that one my next pair. Thanks!


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

I prefer 2x2 rib & use it cuff to toe...


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

chickkie said:


> Here's a photo of what it looks like. I think it is called railway rib.


I really like this, chickkie. Have you ever carried the stitch down the top of the sock, and if so, what did you think of that?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Chesneys said:


> I really like this, chickkie. Have you ever carried the stitch down the top of the sock, and if so, what did you think of that?


I think it would have a waffle effect (which I love). If you look at my white swatch above, sure looks like a waffle is beginning. It's different, though, on the sock yarn.


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

Wow, I like that too! It seems to me that it would also be warmer - like thermal under-wear.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Chesneys said:


> I really like this, chickkie. Have you ever carried the stitch down the top of the sock, and if so, what did you think of that?


I have never done it on the top of the sock as I feel it would add more bulk and they would not fit in the shoe as well.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

chickkie said:


> I have never done it on the top of the sock as I feel it would add more bulk and they would not fit in the shoe as well.


Is there a specific pattern for these socks? If so could you link it? Thanks!!!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

ouijian said:


> Is there a specific pattern for these socks? If so could you link it? Thanks!!!


There is no pattern for these socks. I just do toe up, afterthought heel and make to fit. The only way I do them is to use the measurements to get the stitches per inch required to fit the recipient.


----------



## katanamama (Mar 9, 2017)

I prefer the 3 X 1 ribbing and for plain socks I rib all the way down to the heel then only down the front continue to rib to the toe decrease.

Everyone I knit socks for is amazed how well their socks fit and they stay up.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

2 x 2 rib works best for me. I find 1 x 1 rib somehow does not have the "cling" required for the cuffs.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I follow fergablu method but after the ribbing, I decrease 4 sts, then do leg, decrease 4 sts, knit heel flap, then complete foot. I start with 68 on no 2 mms for me and 72 for larger size calf. There are lots of patterns on revelry, and some for fitted calves to.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

I like 2X2, and there are a number of decorative patterns you can do with that base. Ribbing will increase the elasticity of the socks, but if your socks are too loose then you have too many stitches. It is perfectly appropriate to try on the socks as you go and decrease as needed to get a personalized fit. I learned that here and my go to patterns are: Fish Lips Kiss heel, and No Swatch Needed Toe Up Socks. You can find them on Ravelry, and they are $1.00 and free, and a very good investment. I will use other additional patterns for stitch pattern and color ideas, but these two pattern teach you how to make your socks fit. :sm02:


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Here's a photo of what it looks like. I think it is called railway rib.


Those look really interesting and easy to do. I am going to try it on my next pair of socks.


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

I knit a 1 x 1 rib for about5 cm. then do a 3 x 1 rib down the front of the leg and down the foot. The only thing I do differently is to do a stretchy cast on. I hate tight sock tops. I don't have any problem with socks staying up.


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

Chickkie I like your socks. I do2x2 they stay up.


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

2 x 2 ribbing for me. Haven’t used it up the leg though, only on the cuff. Jen.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Great ideas!


----------



## nannybel8 (Dec 10, 2016)

Wow, Chickie, this is really nice. I am going to try this. I have knit lots of socks and when I rib it is knit 3 and purl 1 and they stay up fine. I have learned a lot on this site and now wonder just what does "negative ease" mean.


----------



## kkd (Sep 13, 2017)

chickkie said:


> Here's a photo of what it looks like. I think it is called railway rib.


Very nice. What wool have you used here? I always do 1x1 with negative ease and socks stay up but I like this effect of 2 different ribs.


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice stretch to k2p1!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Going to try railway rib, thanks for the info.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Hand knit socks do stay up quite well when they fit properly. My Great grandmother taught me that a sock should be dense and length of foot and length of leg are equal.


----------



## Julie M (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd like to know more about the railway rib stitch pattern. Neither a web search nor a Ravelry search has come up with anything. There's a pattern for blue socks on Ravelry that might be the same pattern, but it's no longer available. Could you post the stitch pattern, or direct me to where it can be found?


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I either use a 2X2 rib, or sometimes a 3X1 rib if I want to rib the whole leg.


----------



## lola grace (Jul 10, 2015)

deenashoemaker said:


> Hand knit socks do stay up quite well when they fit properly. My Great grandmother taught me that a sock should be dense and length of foot and length of leg are equal.


This sounds like a good idea. And I have to admit, I've learned a few new things in reading everyone's responses, the most important one is the negative ease. As I stated, most of my socks are patterned and to some degree droop. I currently have 2 pair on needles, one being further along than the other-time to switch to the smaller needle and see what happens. Chickkie, I really like the look of the rib pattern you posted and will definitely give that a try. Thanks again to all.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

To me, all ribbing is good on socks. Mine range from 1x1 to 5x1 with lots of 2x2 ribbing. 

Nancy Bush introduced me to doing a panel of ribbing down the back of the leg of a sock so that the sock will stretch enough to fit up beyond the ankle. This is especially nice with patterns that aren’t all that stretchy going up the front of the sock.


----------



## Knit4Ever39 (Jun 25, 2015)

I usually do the K3, P1 rib and my socks always stay up. However, I am going to try the Railway Rib---I like that. I always learn something new on here. Thank you.


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I use 3, 1 ribbing and my socks stay up just fine.


----------



## patkrin (Jun 23, 2014)

gdooley1124 said:


> I like a 3x1 ribbing.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

I've always done 2x2 ribbing but also feel it slows me down. I have been alternating the 2x2 with plain knit.


----------



## RustyDog (Aug 20, 2014)

I am currently working on a pair called Wooly West that uses 1x1 for an inch, then a Vikkel Braid, then lace down the front and more 1 x 1 for the back for another inch. Finally lace on front, satin on back. I will post a picture when down, but was curious to see how it worked out.


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

Stay up knee socks using knitted worsted and #7 dp needles
Cast on 40 sts
K1b, p1 for 15 inches
Divide for heel (20 sts) 
finish as usual

These WILL stay up.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

I usually do 3x1


----------



## KeepCalm_CastOn (Dec 3, 2016)

gdooley1124 said:


> I like a 3x1 ribbing.


Beautiful with that yarn. Nice work.


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok, ladies, you've got me excited to try socks again. I've tried 3 times now. Got pretty far last time. Maybe this time will do the trick.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

I use 2x2 for the top and add a fine elastic thread with the yarn to make socks that always stay up but are still very comfortable.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

GrannyMo said:


> ...add a fine elastic thread with the yarn...


To the whole sock or just a portion of the cuff?


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

chickkie said:


> Here's a photo of what it looks like. I think it is called railway rib.


Will have to try that-like that look very much. Thanks.


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

chickkie said:


> Here's a photo of what it looks like. I think it is called railway rib.


I love that and will definitely try it! Thanks for posting the picture! :sm24:


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

I also do 3x1 ribbing


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

lola grace said:
 

> For the many sock knitters out there, what is your preferred rib pattern when knitting socks? Most of the socks I knit have a pattern on the instep and leg and I do either a 1 x 1 or 2 x 2 rib for the cuff. I am teaching a friend how to knit socks and we both think the best start is to keep it simple and do ribbing up the leg. I've told her that hand knit socks don't stay up real well, at least that's been my experience, therefore I only knit to mid calf as opposed to knee high. I've also suggested she knit the leg using a smaller needle size which might help. I'm looking forward to the many responses and thank all of you in advance.
> 
> Laura


I knit all my socks,and rarely ever use ribbing on my own socks anymore because I have learned to "knit to fit." A well fitting sock does not need ribbing to keep it up, and not bunch up, sag or bag. 
That said a beginner sock knitter will have a more satisfactory result with 2x2 ribbing on instep and leg, while they are learning the necessary techniques.
I would strongly recommend the Lifestyle Toe Up Sock pattern, it is free and will teach "know to fit" ...the most useful thing to learn for sock Knitters, IMHO.
Another favorite pattern is the Fish L Hyips kiss Heels pattern only $1.00 available through Ravelry. Sorry don't know how to send links from tablet.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I do a 2:2 ribbing and I usually turn cables where my DPNs intersect. The other stitch I've used for the body of the sock is Broken Rib, done with an even amount of stitches.

Rnd 1: Knit around

Rnd 2: P1, k1 around 

It's still stretchy and hugs the leg nicely.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

betty boivin said:


> I follow fergablu method but after the ribbing, I decrease 4 sts, then do leg, decrease 4 sts, knit heel flap, then complete foot. I start with 68 on no 2 mms for me and 72 for larger size calf. There are lots of patterns on revelry, and some for fitted calves to.


I do the opposite, but never decrease or increase stitches, just use a larger needle for the leg and cuff of the sock. Sometimes I increase from a 2mm on the foot and heel and end up gradually increasing until I cast off on a 3.25mm needle. Easier than trying to decrease or increase the stitch count.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

kkd said:


> Very nice. What wool have you used here? I always do 1x1 with negative ease and socks stay up but I like this effect of 2 different ribs.


The socks in my photo are non wool sock yarn made for a friend who cannot wear wool.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Julie M said:


> I'd like to know more about the railway rib stitch pattern. Neither a web search nor a Ravelry search has come up with anything. There's a pattern for blue socks on Ravelry that might be the same pattern, but it's no longer available. Could you post the stitch pattern, or direct me to where it can be found?


I have no link, but I have already posted how to do it.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

JTM said:


> I knit all my socks,and rarely ever use ribbing on my own socks anymore because I have learned to "knit to fit." A well fitting sock does not need ribbing to keep it up, and not bunch up, sag or bag.
> That said a beginner sock knitter will have a more satisfactory result with 2x2 ribbing on instep and leg, while they are learning the necessary techniques.
> I would strongly recommend the Lifestyle Toe Up Sock pattern, it is free and will teach "know to fit" ...the most useful thing to learn for sock Knitters, IMHO.
> Another favorite pattern is the Fish L Hyips kiss Heels pattern only $1.00 available through Ravelry. Sorry don't know how to send links from tablet.


I do not require ribbing to keep the sock up, I just like the way it looks and fits. I also knit to fit.


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Chickkie, I like that. Thanks.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

chickkie said:


> I like to do 2 rows of k2p2 and then 2 rows of stockinette on the leg, and then k2p2 on the cuff


I use 2x2 on leg cuff down. I like your pattern and will try it next. The stockinette rows will break up the slow ribbing.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

chickkie said:


> Here's a photo of what it looks like. I think it is called railway rib.


LOVE this stitch! That's going on the next pair of socks! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Whatever rib seems best at the time is the one I use. Since I have trim ankles (sort of) but muscular calves, after I get a ways up the leg (toe up) I add a stitch between k stitches in the ribs...Since I know my gauge and my measurement I can figure out how many stitches to add over several rounds...usually about an inch or inch and a half. I use a stretchy bind-off (check youtube there are several good ones) and my socks always stay up nicely. This works for me but may not for less 'curvey' gals.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

gdooley1124 said:


> I like a 3x1 ribbing.


Pretty!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Perhaps this thread will be of assistance to you.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-518022-1.html


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

chickkie said:


> Here's a photo of what it looks like. I think it is called railway rib.


Must give these a try with my next pair, thanks for sharing ☺


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Very nice. Like the railway rib. Give it a try next time. Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Julie M said:


> I'd like to know more about the railway rib stitch pattern. Neither a web search nor a Ravelry search has come up with anything. There's a pattern for blue socks on Ravelry that might be the same pattern, but it's no longer available. Could you post the stitch pattern, or direct me to where it can be found?


https://s3.amazonaws.com/library.ravelry.com/Charisa/146548/Lifestyle_Toe_Up_Socks_V2_24_February2012.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJNNSUP6J3RN4WZYQ&Expires=1516309572&Signature=4UH24t8fdHnc3LUsR5gGMqIqySg%3D

I found this.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

jeanne63 said:


> https://s3.amazonaws.com/library.ravelry.com/Charisa/146548/Lifestyle_Toe_Up_Socks_V2_24_February2012.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJNNSUP6J3RN4WZYQ&Expires=1516309572&Signature=4UH24t8fdHnc3LUsR5gGMqIqySg%3D
> 
> I found this.


I get access denied when I click on that link.


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

ouijian said:


> I get access denied when I click on that link.


I do as well.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I prefer 2x2, but only for the cuff. I do the leg in stocking stitch and add a few extra stitches at the top and decrease them going down to the ankle. They stay up fine. I make the legs around 6" long.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I have done several different ribbings. They all work well. I guess it is a matter of preference for the style sock you are making.


----------



## glider (Oct 24, 2012)

WOW that really looks nice I will try it on my next pair of socks thanks for the idea.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

ouijian said:


> I get access denied when I click on that link.





the-pearl-hunter said:


> I do as well.


I think that's the pdf on Ravelry, which I believe expires shortly after you get it. (Can't be linked.)

Maybe these? https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lifestyle-toe-up-socks---no-swatch-needed


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't see any explanation for the railway rib and did not find it on Ravelry. Sorry I can't do it by looking at a pictured swatch. Can you give us a link?


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Nativelady said:


> I don't see any explanation for the railway rib and did not find it on Ravelry. Sorry I can't do it by looking at a pictured swatch. Can you give us a link?


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-519210-1.html#11887972

2 rows of k2p2, and then 2 rows of stockinette


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

chickkie said:


> Here's a photo of what it looks like. I think it is called railway rib.


Oh, I like the look of that ribbing a lot! Pretty socks, by the way.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> If you want hand knitted socks to stay up, you need to use negative ease, and knit them smaller than your actual foot. For ribbed socks, I do k1, p1 rib for a 1" cuff, and k3, p1(multiples of 4), or k4, p2(multiples of 6) rib, for the leg and top of foot. For stockinette or patterned socks, I like to a 2" cuff in k2, p2 rib. Depending on the stitch pattern, I have a lace pair that fall down, my socks stay up pretty well.


Lacy patterns usually need fewer stitches than you would normally use for plain stockinette socks because lace stretches more. Canversely cable patterns require more stitches due to the crossing of the cables equals less stretch.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

nannybel8 said:


> Wow, Chickie, this is really nice. I am going to try this. I have knit lots of socks and when I rib it is knit 3 and purl 1 and they stay up fine. I have learned a lot on this site and now wonder just what does "negative ease" mean.


Since I didn't see any responses to your question, I'll jump in.

"Ease" is how the article of clothing fits. "Positive Ease" means that it is larger than your measurement. "Negative Ease" means that it is smaller than your measurement.

For example, if you are knitting a sweater and you want the sweater loose, you would choose a bust size that gives you positive ease. You might want it to have 2 inches of positive ease. If you want it even looser, then you might want 4 inches of positive ease.

If you want the sweater to have no ease, you would knit it to your exact measurement.

If you want the sweater to cling you would want negative ease. The more negative ease, the tighter the sweater.

In the case of socks, you want a bit of negative ease on the leg section so that it stretches slightly to hug your leg.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I always do toe up socks, I sometimes use a cable pattern up to the top part...I then often use a 2x2 ribbing don't have trouble with my socks staying up


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

If I am just doing ribbing for the foot of the sock, then I use the 2x2 rib. Otherwise I do whatever rib I feel like doing for the cuff and then go onto the pattern I want to use.


----------



## nannybel8 (Dec 10, 2016)

Artbarn said:


> Since I didn't see any responses to your question, I'll jump in.
> 
> "Ease" is how the article of clothing fits. "Positive Ease" means that it is larger than your measurement. "Negative Ease" means that it is smaller than your measurement.
> 
> ...


Thank you Artbarn...this does explain it very well. Can always count on KPers to help .


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

Mistake rib makes for a nice squishy sock.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Kadoonya said:


> Mistake rib makes for a nice squishy sock.


And it is attractive too.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

nannybel8 said:


> Thank you Artbarn...this does explain it very well. Can always count on KPers to help .


My pleasure. :sm24:


----------



## sheilamum3 (Nov 16, 2018)

How do I do railway rib please


----------



## sheilamum3 (Nov 16, 2018)

What is negative ease


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

jeanne63 said:


> https://s3.amazonaws.com/library.ravelry.com/Charisa/146548/Lifestyle_Toe_Up_Socks_V2_24_February2012.pdf?AWSAccessKeyId=AKIAJNNSUP6J3RN4WZYQ&Expires=1516309572&Signature=4UH24t8fdHnc3LUsR5gGMqIqySg%3D
> 
> I found this.


This link does not work for me.


----------



## sheilamum3 (Nov 16, 2018)

Link not working for me


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

sheilamum3 said:


> What is negative ease


Negative ease, in the case of socks, mean that you must stretch them to fit your foot. In the case of a sweater, negative ease would mean that the width of the sweater is smaller than your measurements. That sweater would be very form-fitting.

No ease would mean that your knit item is exactly the same size as the body part it is meant to fit.

Positive ease would mean that the socks are larger than your foot--but it's unlikely that you would knit socks with positive ease, unless they are bed socks or socks made for someone with painful, swollen feet.

A good example of positive ease would be a sweater that is loose. Roomy sweaters are knit with several inches of positive ease.


----------



## lola grace (Jul 10, 2015)

sheilamum3 said:


> How do I do railway rib please


The railway rib is very simple and I love the look. Here it is:

K2P2 for two rows, then knit 2 rows in stockinette stitch

This has become my favorite pattern to work for the leg, to finish the cuff just work K2P2 for 1.5" to 2" or your desired length. Enjoy!


----------

